# What's your favourite combo of indicators?



## Aceyducey (11 July 2004)

Guys, which indicators do you use regularly in your trading &amp; why?

Personally I keep Stochastic &amp; MACD onscreen at all times &amp; often refer to Momentum as well.

I also keep a close eye on the company's ratios &amp; executive/board trading. If the executive are buying or selling, there's definitely something to investigate 

Cheers,

Aceyducey


----------



## still_in_school (11 July 2004)

Hi Aceyducey,

favourite indicators...  MACD &amp; RSI, and every now again may use EMA..

ideally i like the use of OHLC &amp; Candlesticks,the market depth and the amount of volume traded each day over a 3 month period broken down into weekly then daily periods...

for fundamental, growth and blue chips, like stocks in the top 150 and for midcaps in the top 300

Cheers,
sis


----------



## wayneL (11 July 2004)

Take your pick guys, they all measure the same thing...price and/or volume over a time period!

But FWIW the institutions use the following simple moving averages as buy/sell areas, but are by no means a sure cop:

20 SMA
50 SMA
200 SMA

Also keep an eye on Fibonacci levels as they are also widely used and therefore self fulfilling.

I think it is useful to disect the mathematics of the indicator to understand what it is they are measuring.

For instance:

MACD simply measures the distance between the 12 day exponential moving average and the 26 day exponential moving average, plus another moving average of this relationship.

Stochastic measures the relationship of the closing price to the highest high and the lowest low of the last x number of days, smoothed(averaged) by a factor of 3 usually.

Momentum measures the distance from todays x day EMA to the x day EMA at some point in the past.

RSI is a bit more complicated but essentially measures the exact sme thing in a slightly different way.

If you understand the mathematics of the indicator, suddenly it becomes insignificant because you can visually see these relationships immediatley in the price without refering to the indicator.

As you guys develop in your trading you will sense that these indicators give you no edge whatsever and that they are essentially a crutch to justify a buy or sell decision.

After having said all that, indicators are useful in that they can be useful to smooth out and interpret the noise inherent in the raw price data. 

Also they are usefull as scanning tools to track down stocks that are on the move.

If you must use indicators, (remembering that they all measure price/volume) use one only. understand exactly how that indicator measures price/volume. Get to know all the nuances of the indicator and how it can be used in ways *other* than how the textbook says it should be used. 

The best way use an indicator is not when it crosses such and such a line. Look for the patterns in the indicator and how that relates to price. In other words think outside the square.

I use the Commodity Channel Index ;D


----------



## wayneL (11 July 2004)

I should point out something here. 

The standard CCI signals are buy when CCI crosses above -100 and sell whenn CCI crosses down below +100.

This is not how I use this indicator at all. I will explain later if anyone interested.

Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow (12 July 2004)

I find Bollinger bands are a good indicator to see whether a stock has been oversold or overbought.

Good for short term trading... anyone else use them?


----------



## JetDollars (12 July 2004)

I currently using Candlestick patterns indicators, EMA, RSI to look for opportunity, only papertrading though.

But I will learn as you go...

Thanks guys for those information, honestly I only know 50% or less of what you wrote above.


----------



## Bobby (7 March 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Take your pick guys, they all measure the same thing...price and/or volume over a time period!
> 
> But FWIW the institutions use the following simple moving averages as buy/sell areas, but are by no means a sure cop:
> 
> ...




Hullo Wayne,
I thought your old post so good that here it is again !.
As much time has passed have you found anything new ?

Regards Bob.


----------



## bullmarket (7 March 2006)

Hi Bobby

For what it's worth I tend to keep to the KISS principle for charting.

I use the following indicators:

1) 3 and 10 day moving averages

2) Volume

3) Stochastic Indicator (momentum type indicator)
    Settings: %K = 10 days, %D = 5 days, Smoothing = 1

4) MACD, MACD-H Indicator (trend following indicator)
    Settings: 5 and 15 days for the two MA's and 10 days for the trigger line

5) support/resistance/trend lines

6) Sometimes use Bollinger Bands to 'guesstimate' potential price targets (upper/lower bollinger bands) and Fibonacci Retracements for potential price targets as well.

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## tech/a (7 March 2006)

Indicators regardless of which you choose simply supply a beginning and an end.

Just as a product and a purchase price does in a business.

What you do in the middle will determine success and how often you do it right will determine continued success.

Just as overheads and COGS will determine profitability in any business.

The day a trader undrestands that its not the analysis,Technical or Fundamental or both that determines consistant profit is the day the trader becomes one of the "3-10%" who will be consistantly profitable.


----------



## Prospector (7 March 2006)

bullmarket said:
			
		

> Hi Bobby
> 
> For what it's worth I tend to keep to the KISS principle for charting.
> 
> ...




Hey, I use the KISS model too!  With focus on the MA and Volume.  I read in the glossy Australian Wish magazine (the one from last Friday) that one Investment Manager said his best investment ever was buying a particular share at $4 four years ago and was now worth $12     Crikey, I think even I could teach him something!  I would be so disappointed if that was the best I had done, and I am only a junior punter!


----------



## bullmarket (7 March 2006)

Hi prospector 



			
				Prospector said:
			
		

> Hey, I use the KISS model too!  With focus on the MA and Volume.  I read in the glossy Australian Wish magazine (the one from last Friday) that one Investment Manager said his best investment ever was buying a particular share at $4 four years ago and was now worth $12     Crikey, I think even I could teach him something!  I would be so disappointed if that was the best I had done, and I am only a junior punter!




geeeeeez.....you're hard to please      $4 to $12 in 4 years = 31.6% pa compound return.........I'll take that any day 

But I get the jist of what you're saying   

btw.....in addition to my previous post, I always go on what the price action is saying first and then look to the indicators for confirmation hopefully.  If the indicators confirm the price action then I am more confident my interpretation of the chart is likely to be correct.  *All indicators * regardless of the settings one uses will give false signals occassionally.

cheers

bullmarket

ps....CSI NY is about to start....have a relaxing evening whoever is reading this


----------



## wayneL (7 March 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Hullo Wayne,
> I thought your old post so good that here it is again !.
> As much time has passed have you found anything new ?
> 
> Regards Bob.




Nope, still use CCI as a crutch. Sometimes I'll chuck on a MACD if I think there's a marginal divergence setup. But most times the obvious ones I can see in the price action, so no need.

But with the CCI, I know exactly how it is calculated and know when it should be ignored and when it's showing me something useful.


----------



## wavepicker (7 March 2006)

Aceyducey said:
			
		

> Guys, which indicators do you use regularly in your trading & why?
> 
> Personally I keep Stochastic & MACD onscreen at all times & often refer to Momentum as well.
> 
> ...




Personally, I try to steer clear of using indicators as they are like chasing shadows across the computer screen. 
For me the best indicators are a simple bar chart and volume coupled with pattern, price and time. However I sometimes use the MACD to further reinforce any assumptions made from the above.


----------



## tech/a (7 March 2006)

> btw.....in addition to my previous post, I always go on what the price action is saying first and then look to the indicators for confirmation hopefully. If the indicators confirm the price action then I am more confident my interpretation of the chart is likely to be correct. All indicators regardless of the settings one uses will give false signals occassionally.




Frankly when you look at any chart with positive price action you'll get indicators confirming that price action as all indicators are lagging.They are made up of PAST price action.If you use an indicator with a periodicy of 10 or 14 days and expect it to confirm price action of the last 2 days then your going to be disappointed.Incorrect use and application of indicators is by far the greatest error made by would be technicians.Understanding how they are compiled brings a new dimension to brainless plotting.False signals are proportionate to correct use in my veiw.

Infact stochastic along with RSI is one of the most commonly mis used indicators.
Anyone like to hazzard a suggested Sell signal from a stochastic or RSI?

ALL indicators are made up of either a combination of 
Open
Close
High 
Low
Volume or open interest.

Many like Stochastic and MACD are telling exactly the same thing as their components are just the same.Like taking a bus or a car to the same destination its a matter of opinion as to which is most efficient. 

I'm with Wave picker/Wayne in that I use Price action well above any indicator for entry signal and longerterm analysis.Fib and Elliot are excellent for short term levels.As a filter for mass segregation there is an application,as for setup in the long run if used properly only a 50/50 proposition --if used incorrectly far less---and traders wonder why.

See people think that a magical indicator or 5 or a positive Fundamental evaluation of a company guarentees success,when they dont get it CONSISTANTLY they blame their analysis.
Fact is they believe that their analysis if correct over 50% of the time guarentees success.

Yet I can prove that a 7/10 hit rate doesnt equate in some cases to success.
The method I use has a 35% success rate and is tremendously profitable.
Well over 30% compounded return.


----------



## Julia (7 March 2006)

Prospector said:
			
		

> Hey, I use the KISS model too!  With focus on the MA and Volume.  I read in the glossy Australian Wish magazine (the one from last Friday) that one Investment Manager said his best investment ever was buying a particular share at $4 four years ago and was now worth $12     Crikey, I think even I could teach him something!  I would be so disappointed if that was the best I had done, and I am only a junior punter!




Hi Prospector:

I'm with you.  This is an INVESTMENT MANAGER and that's the best he can do?

Well, I'm glad I don't have my money in his Fund whatever it might be!

Julia


----------



## Bobby (7 March 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> Hi Prospector:
> 
> I'm with you.  This is an INVESTMENT MANAGER and that's the best he can do?
> 
> ...




Well said Julia !
That did make me smile   thanks.

Bob.


----------



## GreatPig (7 March 2006)

That would be pretty good as a portfolio average (about 32% pa), but if that's the best single share, I wonder what his overall average is.

My "best ever" investment share is currently sitting on about 71% after 5-7 months (I bought it in two parcels in August & October 2005).

And I've only been doing this for about a year.

GP


----------



## Bobby (7 March 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Frankly when you look at any chart with positive price action you'll get indicators confirming that price action as all indicators are lagging.They are made up of PAST price action.If you use an indicator with a periodicy of 10 or 14 days and expect it to confirm price action of the last 2 days then your going to be disappointed.Incorrect use and application of indicators is by far the greatest error made by would be technicians.Understanding how they are compiled brings a new dimension to brainless plotting.False signals are proportionate to correct use in my veiw.
> 
> Infact stochastic along with RSI is one of the most commonly mis used indicators.
> Anyone like to hazzard a suggested Sell signal from a stochastic or RSI?
> ...




Go Tech,
Yes mate them indicators can Suck you out, thats why many feed the eaters like you & me   

Bob.


----------



## Bobby (8 March 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Nope, still use CCI as a crutch. Sometimes I'll chuck on a MACD if I think there's a marginal divergence setup. But most times the obvious ones I can see in the price action, so no need.
> 
> But with the CCI, I know exactly how it is calculated and know when it should be ignored and when it's showing me something useful.




Hullo Wayne,
Just had to ask you about your use of CCI, I don't use this , I think its a tool for trading cyclical trends & trying to predict some sort of cycle of moving averages.
Its another osillator !   
What is it in your trading application ?please.

Regards Bob.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (8 March 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Frankly when you look at any chart with positive price action you'll get indicators confirming that price action as all indicators are lagging.They are made up of PAST price action.If you use an indicator with a periodicy of 10 or 14 days and expect it to confirm price action of the last 2 days then your going to be disappointed.Incorrect use and application of indicators is by far the greatest error made by would be technicians.Understanding how they are compiled brings a new dimension to brainless plotting.False signals are proportionate to correct use in my veiw.
> 
> Infact stochastic along with RSI is one of the most commonly mis used indicators.
> Anyone like to hazzard a suggested Sell signal from a stochastic or RSI?
> ...




I agree.

Price itself and where that price is relative to its historical position is important.  Fibonacci would be the only indicator that can be used to forecast.
Money flow out of the averages I like.


----------



## wayneL (8 March 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Hullo Wayne,
> Just had to ask you about your use of CCI, I don't use this , I think its a tool for trading cyclical trends & trying to predict some sort of cycle of moving averages.
> Its another osillator !
> What is it in your trading application ?please.
> ...




First lets looks at how the CCI is computed and what it measures

1/ Stage one is a simple price oscillator using typical price i.e 

Typical price  { (H+L+C)/3 } subtracted from an _x_ day simple MA of the typical price

2/ The result is divided by the _x_ day Mean Deviation. This basically corrects the above raw oscillator by a crude measure of volatility.

3/ Finally, the result is divided by a constant (0.015) which corrects the value of CCI so that ~70% falls between 100 and -100.

So what the CCI is, is a volatility corrected measurement of the TP in relation to it _x_ day moving average. 

It can be used as a measure of trend (as if you can't see it already)

It can show proximity of the price to its 20 day MA, and if price finds support there, by the CCI "rejecting" or "kissing" the 0 line.

Extreme values of > 200 or <-200 can suggest a regression to the mean, i.e. a counter trend trade.

Also can show divergences like any other oscillator

This is all subject to observations of the actual price movement. Best suited to swing trading IMO. You could just as easily use the 20DMA.


----------



## Bobby (8 March 2006)

Thanks Wayne,
Wow that was bloody good mate !.
You sure know your stuff.

But they suck when you lay down the $buck. (too often)

Regards Bob.


----------



## tech/a (8 March 2006)

Hmm no takers on stochastic?

Wayne has shown a powerful aspect of Oscillator analysis which is worth a look when analysing any chart particularly one in an on going move positive or negative.


DIVERGENCE.


----------



## bullmarket (8 March 2006)

Hi WayneL

:iagree: 100% with your earlier post where you said people should try to understand the maths behind the indicators they are using.

Below is a post and chart I made a while ago describing my understanding and usage of the Stochastic indicator and how some people can misuse/misinterpret the stochastic if they do not fully understand the maths/mechanics driving the indicator.

Sometimes I also 'calibrate' an indicator to match the historical price turning points as closely as possible thus giving a higher probability that any future buy/sell signals will be correct.  But I wouldn't advise tinkering with indicator settings too far away from the defaults unless one understands the maths behind the indicator pretty well.

Finally, as I said earlier I go on price action first and then look to the indicators to hopefully confirm the price action.  The indicators I described in my earlier post in this thread have served me well, as an investor, to help time buying points over the years.




> The stochastic is basically a 'change of momentum' type indicator. It shows where the current close is, in percent, relative to the highest high minus the lowest low range of the last X days...eg if in the last 10 trading days a stock traded between 2.00 and 2.20 and the last close was 2.10 then the stochastic would read (2.10-2.00)/(2.20-2.00) = 50%......This value is typically called the %K (or fast line) on the stochastic display. The %D (or slow line) is simply a moving average of the %K line.
> 
> Buy/Sell Signals
> 
> ...




cheers

bullmarket


----------



## Prospector (8 March 2006)

bullmarket said:
			
		

> Hi prospector
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OK, time to brag a bit - well in my first 12 months I bought MBL at $32 and within a few months sold for $58.  I bought into PDN maybe 18 months ago at 11c ( you can buy a lot of 11c shares) and still have them now valued at $3.80.   Biota at 47cents 12 months ago and sold them at $2.25 a few months months later.  COH bought in at $20.

OK, the PDN were my gamble shares but were bought after research and making predictions that happened to come true.  My worst mistake - thinking that Reefton would do the same thing but only lost around $500 on that one.


So if I can do it, then it cant be that hard, can it?  And yes, the price movement is maybe one of my first triggers too.

If you want action, I trust you are watching Prison Break tonight!  Excellent stuff!


----------



## tech/a (8 March 2006)

Hmm sorry wrong glasses.

Sell signals should not be considered in any trend.
There is a case in this chart for ranging.However signals should ONLY be taken in the direction of the predominant trend.

Now as another exercise try using stochasic as a stand alone REALTIME indicator.

IE post a signal both with and against the predominant trend.
Out of 10 you'll find accuracy well below 50%

Using oscillators to confirm oscillators is crazy.
Try running a commentary similar to the above in REALTIME not hindsite.

Vastly different once price action is complete ofcourse the overlay of an indicator will appear flawless.


----------



## tech/a (8 March 2006)

Prospector.

Seems you have an ability few have.

Being able to hold winners and cull losers quickly.

100k parcel of PDN equates to $300K profit.

Years ago when doing Tech Analysis at Securities Institute one of the guys had bought 100,000 Davnet at 6c while he was on it to $7 (Think it went) he eventually sold at $4 not bad for a 26 yr old.


----------



## bullmarket (8 March 2006)

Hi Tech/a   



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Interesting.
> Daily stochastic settings used for a weekly chart.
> 
> Hows that work?




if you look closely at my chart you will see there are 20 odd price bars (1 per day) for each month and so it is clearly a *daily chart*....so not sure what point you are trying to make.


bullmarket


----------



## tech/a (8 March 2006)

See above I'm clearly blind.

Point is now clearer.So are my glasses.


----------



## bullmarket (8 March 2006)

no problem tech/a 



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> See above I'm clearly blind.
> 
> Point is now clearer.So are my glasses.




good luck in your endeavours 

bullmarket

btw...I had to look below (not that it matters)....I have my thread settings set to display the last post at the top.


----------



## Prospector (8 March 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Prospector.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ah, but I didnt have the confidence to buy that many shares!    The profit was still good though!   Now, I need to work on my confidence issues


----------



## bullmarket (8 March 2006)

Continuing on with the theme that chartists should understand the maths behind indicators, below is a post I made on another chat site (I'm not allowed to mention it   ) describing my understanding of the maths/mechanics driving the MACD/MACD-H indicator.




> If anyone is still having a problem trying to work out what the MACD is displaying and how it relates back to the price chart, maybe try this practical experiment to help visualise what is going on.
> 
> Firstly remember that the MACD line is simply just the difference between 2 moving averages (typically 12 and 26 days, but I use 5 and 15) eg....if on a certain date the 12 day MA is $3.50 and the 26 day MA is $3.40 then the value of the MACD line on that date will be +0.10. I'll discuss the MACD trigger line later.
> 
> ...




cheers

bullmarket


----------



## tech/a (8 March 2006)

Have a look at September sell signals for the CBA chart.

There are 5 false signals which according to your rule for sale would have been taken.So my point of being able to show perfect signals in hindsite I think becomes clearer.

The same applies to all oscillators.

Those signals (buy) taken with the predominant trend show a clearly better performance.


----------



## wayneL (8 March 2006)

bullmarket said:
			
		

> Continuing on with the theme that chartists should understand the maths behind indicators, below is a post I made on another chat site (I'm not allowed to mention it   ) describing my understanding of the maths/mechanics driving the MACD/MACD-H indicator.
> 
> bullmarket




Good stuff Bull

I seen a tendency among noobs to sometimes to assighn more importance to the MACD than the price itself, as if MACD leads price.

Understanding the maths dispells that, 'onya!

Cheers


----------



## bullmarket (8 March 2006)

No problem wayneL   

_Tech/a:_ if you interpret 5 false signals then that's fine....each to their own.

Personally, I see a clear buy signal late August and only 1 sell signal about 1/3 into September where both the %K and %D lines cross below the 'overbought' line.  But as I mentioned earlier I go on price action first and then indicators and since the price action at that time in Sep showed that CBA was still in an uptrend I would interpret that sell signal from the stoch as being false and as an investor and in accordance with my plan I would not have sold at that time - but a trader may or may not have sold, each to their own.  I then see a clear sell signal on the stoch in the 1st week of October.

Also, bear in mind that all indicators will give false signals on occasions (as I and others have mentioned before) and so no one indicator should be used in isolation imo especially given the fact that some indicators as a result of the maths driving them will work better in some cases than others.

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## bullmarket (8 March 2006)

For the sake of completeness I've added the 5 and 15 day EMA's (Exponential Moving Averages) and the MACD indicator to the CBA chart I posted earlier with the Stochastic indicator.

So hopefully my earlier post (without diagrams) describing the MACD indicator might become clearer.

So you can see on the chart below that the black MACD line simply plots the relative positions of the 5 and 15 day EMA's to each other on the price chart as per earlier post.

I've also displayed the buy/sell signals generated by the MACD for comparing to the relative positions of the buy/sell signals from the stochastic.  Overall they are reasonably close together - but it is very unlikely any two indicators will give exactly the same buy/sell signals.

Hope this helps someone 

bullmarket


----------



## tech/a (8 March 2006)

It is very simple to overlay a chart with indicators and show how well they have performed.

Thats because it HAS PERFORMED.

My point and one which only active traders who have tried to trade by indicator/s will know is that when trading off of signals in REALTIME the completeness and accuracy are far from that seen on a chart in hindsite.

As the whole idea of a site like this is to help those who are struggling with some issues that active traders know and understand,I will take your 3 indicators (or you can) and present 5 charts for analysis of a simple entry.

Incidently as no buy signals coincide when then in your veiw is it appropriate to enter/exit? After all 3 have signalled?

Happy to do the same with exits if you think the use of indicators for exit is appropriate.

For the sake of completeness.


----------



## bullmarket (8 March 2006)

Hi tech/a 

Imo it's not in hindsight at all because at each of the buy/sell signals when they occured you obviously didn't have the price data for the future.  So it then comes down to whether and/or how the chartist uses the signals according to his/her investment/trading plan and strategies.

Regarding trading/investing in real-time as you put it, I use only end of day data and look at charts either in the evening after the day's data is available for download or in the mornings.  So for me personally as an investor, that is essentially looking at charts in real-time.  I don't have any need for intraday data/charts.

_All I have done in earlier posts is describe my understanding of the maths driving those 2 indicators and how I use them according to my strategies and objectives and they have served me well over the years as an investor._

If what I have desecribed is not applicable to your style of trading then so be it - I don't have a problem with that at all   What I described earlier works for me and if it helps someone else all well and good and if it doesn't because they have different views or strategies then that is totally fine with me......trading/investing is very much a case of each to their own objectives, methods and risk tolerances 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## tech/a (8 March 2006)

An entry signal is an entry signal regardless of timeframe.
Exit will determine trade length.

I both invest as trade.

Back to my question.
When do you determine an entry to be confirmed---at what point with your oscillator selection and or price action would you take a signal.

Software will select the appropriate conditions and if you tell me what that is I will code it and as I said run some entries using EOD charts.

As for exit that can be determined at any time you wish.
Do you trade stops?
If not then I'll leave them out of the exercise.


----------



## bullmarket (8 March 2006)

tech/a



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> An entry signal is an entry signal regardless of timeframe.
> Exit will determine trade length.
> 
> I both invest as trade.
> ...




Now you're just asking me to repeat what I have already posted.  If you look back at my posts in this and other threads you will see that I look at the price action first (ie....support/resistance/trend breaks preferably with volume support) to help determine entry points and then to the indicators that hopefully confirm what the price action is suggesting to me.  More often than not the indicators confirm my interpretation of the price action but not always obviously 

How someone determines signal confirmation is up to the individual and should be written into their plan....ie.....which indicators they will use and in what priority will they need to give buy/sell signals for confirmation)  Imo most of the parameters for these criteria will depend on one's risk tolerances and so there is no single right answer for determining confirmation for buy/sell signals.

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## tech/a (8 March 2006)

> How someone determines signal confirmation is up to the individual and should be written into their plan




Well thats exactly what I'm attempting to do determine YOUR signal.

So what your saying is that in the end your signal is discretionary.
It cant be quantified.--it changes--it may or may not be confirmed by your oscillator selection.

What you have described is as most traders take positions.
They have no idea of success rates simply a theory.
What you describe is to me a very dangerous way to place your money at risk. Thats exactly what your doing and you have no hope of quantifying it (the risk).

Now while I expect the hashed reply of 'If it doesnt suit your trading then good luck in your endeavors',my intentions was and always is to demonstrate what are sound trading practices, and the flaws in some theories presented here.
Demonstration gets the point across far better than pure statement.

Discretionary trading at best is Maverick style.
There is much talk about plans and I often see plans that are like jelly ---constantly changing.


Sound plans have statistics on entry exit,stops and position size variables so that when trading you KNOW wether what you are doing is within your results---reslts that determine profitability if you trade a particular plan.

A fluid plan without results to reference is nothing but theory---could be ----should be---maybe ----ought to be.

Anyway if it floats your boat and your happy with your results so be it.
If anyones un happy with their results and would like the discussion continued,Im happy to do so.

If I'm talking to myself and Bulldust then end of discussion.


----------



## bullmarket (8 March 2006)

Hi tech/a

For some reason your posts sound like I should be determining entries/exits and any other strategies whilst thinking like a trader.

I would have thought that my signature below each post and posts I have made on this site make it very clear that I am not a trader at all and that I am retired and invest with my #1 priority being income nowadays and not capital gains (although obviously any capital gains are welcomed if they occur )

Therefore my objectives and strategies are very much different to the vast majority in here who I suspect mostly see themselves as traders with cap gains as #1 priority and income as a second concern if at all.

My earlier posts in this thread made it very clear that what I was doing was simply describing with charts the maths behind the stochastic and MACD/MACD-H indicators and how I interpret buy/sell signals on them.  I also said that indicators are not my main criteria for determining entry points and I go on price action first as I described broadly in earlier posts.  I can't make that any clearer than I already have   You will also see in other posts of mine that even before I look at charts I put a company through my fundamentals/valuation spreadsheet to see whether the chart is even worth looking at for me personally according to my objectives.

So if anything I have posted earlier in this thread or elsewhere is not applicable to your style of trading then that is fine - I don't have a problem with that at all.  You are a trader and I am a retired investor with income as my #1 priority and so it's very likely we'll differ on various topics.

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## happytrader (8 March 2006)

I am very simplistic in my combo of indicatiors. Coloured pricebars and patterns are my thing. I might throw some secondary indicatiors in for effect but thats about it.

What really makes the difference to my bottom line is how quickly and consistently I can recognise and respond to a threat to my position.

Cheers
Happytrader.


----------



## ducati916 (8 March 2006)

*tech/a* 



> Discretionary trading at best is Maverick style.
> There is much talk about plans and I often see plans that are like jelly ---constantly changing.
> 
> 
> Sound plans have statistics on entry exit,stops and position size variables so that when trading you KNOW wether what you are doing is within your results---reslts that determine profitability if you trade a particular plan.




I have a feeling we are going to see its in the numbers at any point.
Something along the lines of;



> (1)Average Winning trade.
> (2)Average losing Trade.
> (3)Maximum consectuive losses.
> (4)Average no trades/ (whatever----your timeframe).
> ...






> (1) Stops keep you in the game.
> (2) The closer the stops to your entry the more often youll be whipsawed.
> (3) The further your stop is from your entry the more youll need to make on each trade.
> (4) Testing (Mine do your own if you feel it necessary) shows that less than 20% of trades recover to profit from a greater than 8% decline from buy price.
> ...




And of course, my all time favorite, the *Expectancy calculation* 
Where, (1+($profit/$loss)*(#wins/#losses) -1)

If you feel up to the discussion, I'll let you know why I think it carries fatal flaws within its construct.

jog on
d998


----------



## tech/a (8 March 2006)

Well actually I am both.Investor/trader.

I've had this discussion before about holding a portfolio for income only.

To just sit and take dividends without watching the price action of any stock in a portfolio may well give you a return at a (in some cases) massive cost to your portfolio capital albeit un realised until sale.

If your solely an investor reaping income why then do you comment on fields that you arent actively involved in?
Then when questioned run off with your disclaimer?

Happy thats only one part of the equation obviously the other part is your ability to hold those winners well past the accumulated small losses you accept when things turn pear shaped.

Duc I always love your discussions and we have had a few.
There must be a thread which you and I and others have been along this path on Reef.
Instead of re hashing it just provide the link.

I'll use one of bulldusts lines and say that this is what I have found to be most profitable and that which I currently use---well documented as you know.
Where we will always be at logger heads is my inclusion of open profits and your exclusion in your/my final results.

You also have your trading documented for explaination of your methodology---one of the few with the guts to do so.


----------



## bullmarket (8 March 2006)

hi tech/a 



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Well actually I am both.Investor/trader.
> 
> I've had this discussion before about holding a portfolio for income only.
> 
> ...




no problem......I think you forget that I have consistantly suggested using stop losses to keep losses at a minimum and to protect profits for both traders and investors like myself  

_But if you want to believe my investment strategy is incurring large realised or unrealised losses then that is fine by me.....I posted once before that where people in a forum like this think I am on a scale ranging from bankrupt to Bill Gates is of no interest let alone consequence to me at all... _  

Re your question about my or anyone else commenting on something they are not active in, to me is showing your frustration....after all, I'm not involved (directly at least) in politics, sport and a host of other areas but I like everyone else is 100% entitled to comment on them if they wish.....the same applies to trading or whatever in shares.....

I could be wrong, (but I doubt it) ,your posts sound to me at least that you get very easily worked up and frustrated when someone posts something that although suits and works for them you don't necessarily agree with.  Why not try and relax a bit and not take things so seriously 

In the mean time I will continue to post what I like when I like about any subject I like with no consideration at all for what you think of my posts..

Have a relaxing and pleasant evening 

bullmarket


----------



## tech/a (8 March 2006)

> _But if you want to believe my investment strategy is incurring large realised or unrealised losses then that is fine by me.....I posted once before that where people in a forum like this think I am on a scale ranging from bankrupt to Bill Gates is of no interest let alone consequence to me at all... _




The comment was/is general,only you know how you control you income producing investments.The comments were /are for those who have seen the conceprt discussed and may not have understood both the up and downside.



> Re your question about my or anyone else commenting on something they are not active in, to me is showing your frustration....after all, I'm not involved (directly at least) in politics, sport and a host of other areas but I like everyone else is 100% entitled to comment on them if they wish.....the same applies to trading or whatever in shares.....




Having an opinion is fine.
I certaintly do get frustrated when you or anyone else makes un qualified "opinion" and present it as often as you do as a tried and true methodology particularly when you dont use it in trading.There are many here who are discretionary traders and many have some great wins---just as many find it difficult infact frustrating that they cannot find a consistently profitable method in the way they trade,even in a raging bullmarket.
There are good reasons for that.There are tried and proven ways to reverse that frustration and become consistantly profitable but it takes time and flawed theory isnt helping anyone.Anyone can have a spectacular return very few have a consistantly profitable way to trade.If they did they would be down at the bank borrowing all they could get at 8% and trading it at 20 to 100s of %.Some are trading their own super funds and as we get older as you know thats a very serious commitment.
Like you I have my method which works for me and its very similar to all those I know have a method which returns consistant profit.Other than Radge I'm yet to see a consistantly traded short term method trading stocks.
Might be out there but I havent seen it.Many here like me would love to see one demonstrated as thats what most here attempt to do. I'd just love to see one so that I could say that it can be done.In 12 yrs posting I'm yet to see one---other than Radges.



> I could be wrong, (but I doubt it) ,your posts sound to me at least that you get very easily worked up and frustrated when someone posts something that although suits and works for them you don't necessarily agree with.  Why not try and relax a bit and not take things so seriously




Yes I can see where you may think that.Infact there are quite a few I have a great deal of respect for as I can see from their input that they are not working on theory.Many trade and invest differently to myself and those who are clearly leaders or innovators are easily identifiable and I have learnt much from their posts--as others have. Although I have trouble with some of the calls on the SPI thread,I have to admit that there is some good stuff posted there (Once you peel away the self congratulation,and Gann rubbish). Simple support and resistance level trading has seen some great trades.
Maybe I'm different to most in that seeing first hand is believing and the most educational.



> In the mean time I will continue to post what I like when I like about any subject I like with no consideration at all for what you think of my posts..




Ofcourse you will.


----------



## sam76 (8 March 2006)

I use a coin.

Heads - I'm in 
Tails - I'm out

worked well so far....

:


----------



## bullmarket (8 March 2006)

Hi sam76



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> I use a coin.
> 
> Heads - I'm in
> Tails - I'm out
> ...





like it.......short and sweet and easy   and ducati will probably be your friend with that system since he/she believes that charting has a 50/50 overall result in the long run     (just kiddin' ducati )

cheers

bullmarket

ps...have to go...Prison Break starts in a few mins    have a nice evening whoever reads this


----------



## sam76 (8 March 2006)

lol

prison break is my fav show at the moment.

that and American Dad...


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (19 March 2006)

Does anyone use open interest? Maybe wayne can tell how it is used. :alien2:


----------



## Phoenix (29 May 2006)

I have a neural network model that i have traded in the past year. 80% Wins and 40%pa return.


----------

